# This month's royalties/UK and other stores payment remittance is late (MERGED)



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

Has anyone seen the payment remittance email for UK Amazon yet? I have CA, AU, and US for the 28th but no UK or DE yet


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope. Got dotcom and createspace but no UK. AS for DE - well, I won't get _anything_ because the ***&%^$ returned the whole series, two days apart. Grrr...


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

DebBennett said:


> Nope. Got dotcom and createspace but no UK. AS for DE - well, I won't get _anything_ because the ***&%^$ returned the whole series, two days apart. Grrr...


Grrr, that sucks! I hate returns! I have noticed my return rate is nearly zero since Kindle Unlimited rolled out though. I was just wondering if my UK email got lost in the spam folder and got deleted. Since the 28th falls in the middle of a US holiday, I hoped the UK would be paid the day before. Looks like I may not get any cash from books until Dec. 2nd BOO!


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Haven't received any of my EU remittance emails, and they're still not showing on the dashboard. Plus CA and AU are saying Pending. Very buggy over there this month. The most important thing is that the money lands in our accounts on time, though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I only got my e-mails for COM, CA and FR as well as a mail that the payment failed, to an account I've been using since they opened EFT to European authors. No DE, UK and AU yet, even though I should receive money from all of them. So yes, it's very buggy.

I actually sent a mail to KDP support over the payment failure mail.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

I was just about to post the same question. I have nothing for the UK. Everything else says November 28.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mark Tyson said:


> Grrr, that sucks! I hate returns! I have noticed my return rate is nearly zero since Kindle Unlimited rolled out though. I was just wondering if my UK email got lost in the spam folder and got deleted. Since the 28th falls in the middle of a US holiday, I hoped the UK would be paid the day before. Looks like I may not get any cash from books until Dec. 2nd BOO!


Only the 27th is a bank holiday here in the US.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Only the 27th is a bank holiday here in the US.


I hope you are right. The local credit union is closed the 28th as well as the 27th so I just assumed.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mark Tyson said:


> I hope you are right. The local credit union is closed the 28th as well as the 27th so I just assumed.


There is a federal law that banks cannot be closed more than 3 days in a row. That is why most holidays fall on Mondays. 
Mark, do you do Direct deposit? If yes, then Amazon will pay on the 28th.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> There is a federal law that banks cannot be closed more than 3 days in a row. That is why most holidays fall on Mondays.
> Mark, do you do Direct deposit? If yes, then Amazon will pay on the 28th.


Yes, I do direct deposit. The credit union I was speaking of is open tomorrow and closed Friday, that's two days. Are the regular banks closed tomorrow and Thursday? My bank is a regular bank so I will probably get the deposit on the 28th as you suggest but I double checked the schedule of the local credit union and it is closed Friday.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

No just Thursday .


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

My US payment is showing up as pending in my bank account. Still nothing for the UK. I'd love to hear from more people because I'm starting to get worried.

My UK payment is like $2,000 lol


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I have only my .COM payment showing up. It was pending for a few days but now it's sorted itself out. Nothing for the UK or elsewhere yet.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I have .com, .ca and .au but both CA and AU are pending.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lady Vine said:


> Haven't received any of my EU remittance emails, and they're still not showing on the dashboard. Plus CA and AU are saying Pending. Very buggy over there this month. The most important thing is that the money lands in our accounts on time, though.


Yes, just be glad you're not waiting for a check/cheque that they never notified you had been sent so you were never sure whether it was lost in the post. So many of my cheques had to be re-issued that it was becoming a joke. Thankfully I discovered Payoneer, so those dark days are over .


----------



## Jac1106 (Jan 13, 2012)

My US money landed in my bank account a while ago, but no sign of the UK/EU remittance emails yet. Not showing on the dashboard either. The rest says "pending".


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I only got my e-mails for COM, CA and FR as well as a mail that the payment failed, to an account I've been using since they opened EFT to European authors. No DE, UK and AU yet, even though I should receive money from all of them. So yes, it's very buggy.
> 
> I actually sent a mail to KDP support over the payment failure mail.


I got my AU, but no US or UK. This happened to someone last month. Amazon is just having one problem after another lately, which is strange. It used to be so efficient.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had the UK fail to show under "payments" or get the email for it before (I am a US-based author), but the money came through at the time I would expect it to show. Wouldn't fret yet.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

The KDP help-desk said there was a glitch with the UK remittance but it would be paid on time.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for reporting in, Martin!

Funny - I did get a "UK"ish email - took me six or so uncomfortable seconds to realize it was UK Createspace. It's for something like $2.72 when my UK kindle will be about $850. Almost hyperventilated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

I got my notification in the email this morning. So, all good.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my email this morning.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I got my UK and DE emails last night. Now only Australia is missing.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Still nothing here, I hope my payment isn't delayed. This is why I don't like to put all my eggs in one basket. I need a few different revenue streams lol


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't received the UK email either, and it doesn't show in the dashboard. CA and AU pending, like for many others on this thread. Only the US revenue has been paid out.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

What date have others seen on dashboard for the UK remittance? No email or payment here either!


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Received emails for payments from Canada, Italy and US. No email yet for UK payments. 

Received payment only for US sales so far. 

It's currently noon in central Europe (aka GMT+1) on Friday 28 November.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Got my US payment, nothing from the UK. I knew this would happen. Jeez, get it together Amazon.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Heh, I just came to post about this.

Seems to be all over the place. I'm missing UK, DE and AU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

No UK payment here either. But having come from a Trad publishing background where you got paid quarterly and sometimes received a letter saying that sales were not enough to warrant a cheque, I'm happy to wait for a while


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

I asked Amazon a few days ago about that and they said the following:
I understand your concern regarding the royalty payments. Thanks for reaching out.

We are experiencing some delays with regards to the remittance notifications for UK royalty payments.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

No payments for anything except .com and CreateSpace. Obviously, .com is the biggie, but come on already. This is the first time I have EVER had an issue getting paid by Amazon. 

ETA: I just sent them an email. I don't know how much good it's going to do, but if they get bombarded, maybe they'll get their act together. At the very least they should've sent out an email warning everyone that there could be delays in receiving payment from some stores.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

ChristinePope said:


> No payments for anything except .com and CreateSpace. Obviously, .com is the biggie, but come on already. This is the first time I have EVER had an issue getting paid by Amazon.
> 
> ETA: I just sent them an email. I don't know how much good it's going to do, but if they get bombarded, maybe they'll get their act together. At the very least they should've sent out an email warning everyone that there could be delays in receiving payment from some stores.


You'll get this reply:

Dear Moneygrubbing indie,

Thank you for your inquiry, we appreciate all feedback.
At this time, we've spent all our spare cash on KU porn pay-outs and the All Stars, but if you like, we can send a gift certificate for a banana slicer and some sugar free Haribo gummi bears. 
Sincerely...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL. Just think of all the gummi bears!!!


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

I wanted to do some Black Friday shopping, but I didn't because who knows when Amazon will pay us. Half of my income comes from the UK so this is annoying.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

(as long as they aren't the sugar-free gummi bears with the side effects)

My email from them said, we'll get around to this email on Dec 2. No direct deposit or any hint on my dashboard today.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Mark Tyson said:


> Has anyone seen the payment remittance email for UK Amazon yet? I have CA, AU, and US for the 28th but no UK or DE yet


I haven't received notification or payment from the UK.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Quiss said:


> You'll get this reply:
> 
> Dear Moneygrubbing indie,
> 
> ...


PS: Please enjoy the Gummi bears in one sitting.

Amazon rep to another Amazon rep: that should keep the Indies occupied for a bit. Now maybe we can fix the glitch.


----------



## HarperLin (Jul 10, 2014)

Any Canadians received their US payment so far?

I haven't received US or UK. 

So far, I have received Canada and Createspace payments. Usually payments are on time or early. Could it be because of Thanksgiving?


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm Canadian and have not received my US Payment yet.  Or my UK payment.  

My payments are all screwed up. On October 20th, I was only notified about the US, CDN and FR store payments via email. On my dashboard, I have notice for the US, CDN, FR and AUS store payments.

I've only been _paid_ for the FR and CDN stores.

So, I'm missing payment notification via email for Germany, UK and AUS. On my dashboard, I'm missing notice from the UK and Germany.

I have a payment coming this month from D2D but still, Amazon has always been on time for me so this is the first time I have had to wait. I rearranged my bank payment timing so I had some time for the payments to process. They have always paid me on the last business day of the month for the past two years so this is an anomaly.

Have to say I'm disappointed but I have to cut Amazon some slack since they are usually perfect for me in terms of payment and notice.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I have received money from the US, Createspace and Associates.

I am distinctly lacking in UK, DE, FR and CA payments.

*flips open butterfly knife*

I believe you should correct this situation, Amazon. I shudder to think of the terrible _accidents_ that might befall a corporation that failed to pay what it owed.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep. got US and createspace payment today, but nothing else. Not even an email from UK. CA and AU show pending.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't get my UK payment last month either, although I was assured by KDP reps it would go out with this month's batch. This month's batch seems to not be happening... 

*frown*


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got the mails for COM, CA, DE, FR and UK. COM, DE, FR and UK are listed as "paid" on my dashboard, CA still as pending. AU is missing in action altogether, which is a pity, because I had a really good month in Australia.

As for whether the money has actually shown up in my account, I haven't checked my statements yet and my bank usually takes a day or so to process incoming payments anyway.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

I haven't received my UK email or payment yet and it's late Friday the 28th and I always get something, not much, but something from the UK.  Hmmm. First time this has ever happened.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

I remember a little while ago where Amazon kept sending some email about a change in the EU company or something. I wonder if that change has anything to do with it. I hope I'm not showing my ignorance here. I didn't pay the email any mind.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as I recall, that e-mail was just about a change in the company name and address.


----------



## Nadia Scrieva (Feb 19, 2012)

I am also Canadian and I haven't received my US payment yet, even though it says "Paid" on the dashboard. This has never happened before, but it's reassuring to see that I'm not the only one. No word whatsoever of the UK payment, although I have received CA, AU, FR, JP. 

I hope this is resolved soon so we can all stop refreshing our bank accounts and get back to writing!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

They have a bit of a buffer because all the Remittance emails say to allow 5 business days after the Paid date.

Still.

My Money.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone else not gotten paid part of their royalties? I got my US ones yesterday, but nothing from the UK , CA and AUS and I usually get those first. I never even got a remittance email about it even though its a fair amount. I emailed KDP and all they said was they'll look into it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

UK is running late.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

have they said how late?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Seems that a lot of people are missing pay from whatever country they're NOT from.

I'm missing UK, DE, FR, and AU.

Every Remittance Advice you get will say to allow up to 5 Business Days for payment to be process, but it wouldn't hurt to contact CS to shake the trees.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

I really hope this doesn't go off until December. Payments are already delayed by 60 days -- there shouldn't be any delays.


----------



## darkline (Mar 30, 2014)

I got only US. Everything else is late.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I was slightly worried about the missing payments for this month as I had a bit of a payment meltdown at the end of September when they didn't pay me anything, and said it was because my tax information from 2011 was missing - which seemed insane anyway as my first novel was published with them on about the 28th of December 2011. I have since sent them additional tax info, and they paid me the missing amounts and also the ones that were due at the end of October, all in one go in mid-October (yes, 2 weeks early in some cases!). 
However in the last couple of days I have received the UK payment email, and it's saying it's paid in my 'payments' section, and I've also got the payment for the USA in the bank now, but not the UK amount yet. It does look as if it's on its way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, folks,

I've merged two threads both talking about late payments--sorry for any confusion.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Still no UK email and no sign of it on the KDP dashboard. Zon has dropped the ball on so, so many things this month, it's actually surprising for a company like them.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Only payment I've received is .com. Everybody else is MIA.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> Every Remittance Advice you get will say to allow up to 5 Business Days for payment to be process, but it wouldn't hurt to contact CS to shake the trees.


I'm not sure how that is really going to help...I had this supremely unhelpful gem in my inbox this morning:

"Hello,

I'm very sorry for any frustration this issue has caused.

We'll need a little time to look into this for you.

We'll contact you with more information within the next 24-48 hours.

Thanks for your patience.

Regards,

Charnay S. 
Kindle Direct Publishing"

Thanks for nothing, KDP support!


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I only have .com.

Holiday weekend. I  would assume that on Monday we'll see the rest of the payments. I hope.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

I have payments showing as paid though not yet showing in my account


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

This month, I've received payments from Amazon US and CreateSpace US

I've received remittance emails / KDP royalty payment emails for:

- US Createspace (1 of these)
- UK Createspace (3 of these, 1 with a different amount than the other 2)
- EU Createspace (2 of these, both with a different amount)
- Amazon ES
- Amazon IT
- Amazon US
- Amazon AU
- Amazon CA
- Amazon JP
- Amazon MX

I have not received emails from, nor do I see payments in my dashboard, for Amazon FR, Amazon DE, or Amazon UK.

And for the record, I have had an on-again-off-again problem with payments from Amazon IT for months now. I still haven't received my May payment for Amazon IT, and every so often, I tell them this, and they take 60 days to investigate to determine that it really hasn't gone through, and then they tell me that they will send it again, and they'll schedule it and it will never show up. It's not a lot of money but I hate not being able to reconcile accounts properly. Gah!


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

ChristinePope said:


> I'm not sure how that is really going to help...I had this supremely unhelpful gem in my inbox this morning:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


Got something similar lol 

Let's hope this is resolved soon, I'd hate to see our payments delayed another month.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got a payment in from something called Amazon ACH that _almost_ corresponds to what I should get from DE. Except it's one cent off the current exchange rate.

I... have no idea.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I got everything from CA, US, AUS and all my createspace payments. Only missing UK now and that is my 2nd largest amount. Not sure how a company the size of amazon can screw this up...especially right before Christmas.


----------



## rosclarke (Jul 12, 2013)

And here is where we see the difference between being an employee (when you can rightly expect to be paid on time every single month and complain if your payment is late) and running a business, where you should always expect the unexpected. They aren't in breach of contract, so there's nothing much you can do if their payment is a few days later than normal. Except build in a cushion between payments due in and payments due out, so that your business can keep functioning.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

On my dashboard, .au is now showing as paid, but I haven't gotten any deposits beyond the ones from .com and CreateSpace. Support got back to me and basically said, uh, no idea what's going on, give us some more time to look into it.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I got this from them today. I wish they'd have just sent out an email explaining this to start with:

Hello Tim,

Due to some unforeseen technical issues the Sept. 2014 royalties are taking a little longer to be processed. However, they should be sent by the first week of December 2014.

I wanted to let you know that my colleague is working on your case. It's taking longer than usual to resolve this, and I'm very sorry about the delay. He'll be in touch with you again with an update as soon as possible.

Thanks for your continued patience.

Regards,

Jithin
Kindle Direct Publishing


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

ChristinePope said:


> On my dashboard, .au is now showing as paid, but I haven't gotten any deposits beyond the ones from .com and CreateSpace. Support got back to me and basically said, uh, no idea what's going on, give us some more time to look into it.


Ha-ha, same here. It's said I've been paid for AU and CA, but my bank account says otherwise.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

So the ACH payment was AU. Who knew there was a dollar weaker than the US's?

Now taking bets on whether D2D will pay before UK, DE, FR and CA.


----------



## LyraParish (Aug 27, 2013)

I know I'm late reporting but I haven't seen a UK email nor do I see it pending in my kdp account. I'll have to check my actual bank account in the AM.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

I just checked my bank account, 7:43 eastern standard time, and nothing but US is in there.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Just got AU and Ca payments, still no UK money.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking at my KDP account, it claims I was paid for .com and .au, but I haven't been paid for Australia. It says Canada is pending. 

This could take days to resolve. Argh.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Still haven't received my .com payment. Uh-oh.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

No US money for me either even through it says "paid" under payments. Needless to say, the UK is also AWOL.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread, ugh, don't get me started.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually had .au and .ca come through this morning, so that's something. The European stores are still MIA.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

I am only missing UK, the US came in early and the rest came in this morning.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I have .com, .au, and a mystery payment. Still waiting on the rest.


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got a payment notification for DE royalties. It says I'll receive the money tomorrow. I got US and AU already, still waiting the rest.


----------



## Mark Tyson (Sep 22, 2014)

I still only have US and Createspace. All others are still late. It is encouraging that some people are starting to see payments trickle in.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

More money showed up in my checking account. So far, I've received US, Australia, Canada, Japan, Italy and Spain. Still waiting on the UK, France and Germany. Looks like they're making progress.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Just got the UK email, says the money will be in my account tomorrow 

So check your email!


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

D. Zollicoffer said:


> Just got the UK email, says the money will be in my account tomorrow
> 
> So check your email!


same! looks like the holiday falling so late in the month really threw them....


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Lia Cooper said:


> same! looks like the holiday falling so late in the month really threw them....


If only they'd done the same thing as B&N and pushed the payments through early, before the holiday. Oh, well.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

ChristinePope said:


> If only they'd done the same thing as B&N and pushed the payments through early, before the holiday. Oh, well.


haha, well they wouldn't want us to assume they care about us too much


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Just got CA and AU today. Also waiting on UK and haven't received an email for them yet. US posted the earliest.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Lia Cooper said:


> haha, well they wouldn't want us to assume they care about us too much


Sad but true!


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Still not received my largest payment, despite it showing as being paid for several days.  Have emailed and received a speedy reply confirming it has been paid as stated and the hold up must be on my banks end?


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll add to the crazy.

My payments report just updated showing pending payments for Germany and France, with the payment period of October 1 - 31, 2014, for September's amounts. 

Someone needs to feed the gerbils or hamsters or whatever it is that is spinning the wheels over there. Still no UK payment. :/


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I'll add to the crazy.
> 
> My payments report just updated showing pending payments for Germany and France, with the payment period of October 1 - 31, 2014, for September's amounts.
> 
> Someone needs to feed the gerbils or hamsters or whatever it is that is spinning the wheels over there. Still no UK payment. :/


Mine shows the same, but the money totals are from September. Also no UK payment, but I did get the email notification this afternoon.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> I'll add to the crazy.
> 
> My payments report just updated showing pending payments for Germany and France, with the payment period of October 1 - 31, 2014, for September's amounts.


Oh my I just same on mine for France


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

I just noticed the wrong dates, too. I hope this isn't going to turn into an endless problem. (as in, they won't pay me for that month because the "already did.")


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Still haven't received payment from US or UK (I'm Canadian, if that's useful info to anyone).

Will wait til tonight before poking the Zon. Sadly, those are the two payments I'm counting on. Germany's buying me a latte.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

************


----------



## HappyToHelp (Sep 27, 2014)

These Amazon reports do nothing for my self esteem (on several levels).  According to the graph, I have around $150 in US sales for October, but I don't show any of that pending!  :S  Arg.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My UK sales are also pending.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

LolaWilder said:


> These Amazon reports do nothing for my self esteem (on several levels). According to the graph, I have around $150 in US sales for October, but I don't show any of that pending! :S Arg.


And you won't until the end of December. What everyone is waiting on is for September.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I've had all my payments as far as I can tell.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a payment pending for FR. Curious as to what it's for as I haven't sold a book on FR in well over six months!


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Carina Wilder said:


> Still haven't received payment from US or UK (I'm Canadian, if that's useful info to anyone).
> 
> Will wait til tonight before poking the Zon. Sadly, those are the two payments I'm counting on. Germany's buying me a latte.


I'm Canadian and I, too, haven't received either of these payments. Sigh.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have everything but UK and DE. Hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I got my payments for COM, DE, FR and CA, even though CA is still listed as "pending" on my dashboard. My UK payment goes to a different account, so I won't know till later this month if it arrived. So far, the only payment still missing in action is AU, which is too bad because I had a good month in Australia.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

I finally got my Payment pending for the UK, not in my bank account yet or even pending there, just in my payment list from Amazon on my dashboard...but what is confusing to me is that the US Amazon payment is marked as being from Sept 2014 (as are two others) but the UK one and another one is listed in my payment column as being from *October* 2014...that split in months at the end of a month has never happened before. Usually every payment is from one sale month...like now it's supposed to be September's. What does it mean? Scratching head.


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm Canadian too and I'm relieved to hear that I'm not the only one still awaiting payments. I have rec'd 3 payments, but I'm still waiting on US and UK. September was my best month of sales ever, so I've been looking forward to seeing those payment arrive!  *fingers crossed for tomorrow*


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

Just got this e-mail.

Hello,

I'm following-up with you regarding your payment inquiry.

Due to unforeseen technical issue, we were unable to process the royalties for the month of September, 2014 within the usual time frame. I apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused.

Our Accounts Payable team have now confirmed that the payments have been processed successfully. Please allow up to 5 business days for EFT payments to appear on your statement.

I hope this helps. Thanks for using Amazon KDP. Have a great day!


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, I received the same email. Up to a 5 day wait. Unfortunately my rent was due yesterday.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

JJThompson said:


> Yeah, I received the same email. Up to a 5 day wait. Unfortunately my rent was due yesterday.


Living pay check to pay check sucks, but at a regular job at least you know when that paycheck is coming. Self-publishing turned me into a saver because the market can shift in an instant, and we're at the mercy of Amazon and the other retailers.

Hang in there


----------



## bluecollarbobby (Sep 11, 2012)

Just sent off an inquiry to Amazon about the missing direct deposits.  Mine shows in Payment Reports that the money was sent, but my (Canadian) bank has no record of it.  Crazy making, I'm now overdrawn mightily, because the US and UK checks always arrive on the 28th.  Comforting to know others are having the same issue.


----------



## HarperLin (Jul 10, 2014)

bluecollarbobby said:


> Just sent off an inquiry to Amazon about the missing direct deposits. Mine shows in Payment Reports that the money was sent, but my (Canadian) bank has no record of it. Crazy making, I'm now overdrawn mightily, because the US and UK checks always arrive on the 28th. Comforting to know others are having the same issue.


I'm only waiting on US and UK now. Canadian here. Really strange stuff. Hope it gets sorted out by today or tomorrow.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

I've sent off another sharply-worded letter (but polite...always polite) to the 'zon. I'm Canadian as well. I figure a reminder that there are a bunch of us flailing out here couldn't hurt. C'mon, Amazon! It's December in Canada! Aren't we suffering enough?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

My UK, DE, and FR payments were there when I checked my account this morning.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I checked my payments off yesterday. A couple are still missing and I've received another one that doesn't correspond to anything I can see.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Has everyone received their payments now? I'm Canadian and all I have is a UK one.

What's going on?


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> Has everyone received their payments now? I'm Canadian and all I have is a UK one.
> 
> What's going on?


I don't have my US or UK payment yet.


----------



## Nadia Scrieva (Feb 19, 2012)

Have any Canadians received their US payment? This is really starting to bother me. Maybe if we all email Amazon, they'll do something about it. 

I highly doubt anything is going to change after 5 business days. The transactions that did show up in my bank account were on the posted dates. 

Still missing US and UK. =(


----------



## Jac1106 (Jan 13, 2012)

Still missing UK and DE payments. Dec 2 payment date on dashboard.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Something's really screwy. On my payments list it ssys Jan 1 to Sep 30. Pending.

yesterday it was Jan 1 to Oct 31. 

Has some Amazon bean counter screwed up the date ranges creating this delayed payment?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Nadia, I'm in Canada and haven't received US or UK as of this morning. I only received CA


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I finally compared the deposits in my bank account to what I'm expecting this month.

I've received payments from: CA, FR, DE

Still waiting for: US, UK, IT

All are showing as "paid" on my dashboard.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

No payments yet. However, after doing the dance with Amazon support, I went into my bank details, which I haven't touched for a year and a half, and found that my seven digit bank account number had somehow had its last 4 digits tacked on to the end, like this: 1234567 to 12345674567. What? So I changed it back to what it should be and contacted support again. They've said that their people are checking into it, in case it's a larger glitch than just my account. Meanwhile, no money. Sigh.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally got the UK payment this morning. That was the last one. All is right in my Amazon paid royalties world.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

So are we all waiting for Amazon to fix some across-the-board glitch or should we each send a ticket to their support people?

I'm still missing DE and US


----------



## Vermicious Knid (Apr 1, 2013)

Canadian here, still haven't received my US payment. The rest are all in. 

I sent a ticket in and they had me confirm with my bank, and then they had me confirm my bank details, and now they are doing an "EFT trace" which will apparently take  seven to ten days. Real glad I budget a few months ahead.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a bit horrified that their response is "ask your bank where the money is," particularly given how many have had the same issue. Like, as far as I understand, every Canadian author.

Still no UK or .com here.    <===that is a reasonable facsimile of my face.


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

*sigh* I'm still waiting on UK and US too...


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I've contacted support - and told them not to tell me to check my banking because nothing has changed and almost every Canadian author I've talked to is in the same boat!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I got another of those bloody "Payment failed/Check your bank info" mails today, this time for the Australian payment that is still missing. However, the Canadian payment for which I got the last of those mails eventually showed up, so maybe this one will as well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My UK payment is now in my Payoneer account


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, isn't this special.

I sent a message to Amazon, asking about my missing .COM payment.
They told me it was paid on the 28th.
Not according to my bank, it wasn't.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got more payment notifications for US and UK. The thing is I got those same emails last week and have been waiting for the funds so I guess they're still trying to send payments thru?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

So now I looked again and I now see TWO .COM payments listed on my reports page, one dated Nov 28, the other Dec 8th !
I wonder if that means I'll get paid twice...

I'm now also seeing the missing .UK payment, for Dec 5th.

This isn't like Amazon at all. While I'm not happy with them regarding things like KU etc, I've never had cause to complaint about their reporting and accounting processes.  Maybe they've got a new payment gateway or something.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Same here, Quiss. I've got three "Failed"s and new December 5 and December 8 dates for apparent re-attempts. 

I'm glad others are in the same boat, but sorry as well. I have money in the bank but if I didn't this would've been a hell of a week.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I have emailed them because. I haven't received a payment since SEPTEMBER 29th!!!!!!

Yet my reports say they owe me money.  p*ss es me off!

And this is for USA, UK, Australia


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

got a failed for us and uk. new paid dates of dec 8

(I'm in Canada) got the ca just fine


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

I received 2 payment notifications this morning too... Hopefully this means they have things sorted finally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

jenminkman said:


> I haven't received the UK email either, and it doesn't show in the dashboard. CA and AU pending, like for many others on this thread. Only the US revenue has been paid out.


I have got the emails. I just haven't got the money. No revenue has been paid out to me at all since September

I have sent them emails and sent my bank details

Now to wait for the idiots to sort it out


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Same here. .uk for today, supposedly and .com for Monday, the 8th. This is beyond absurd, but we're at their mercy.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

A couple of new emails today and a 2 to 5 business day wait after that........


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Kathryn Meyer Griffith said:


> ...but what is confusing to me is that the US Amazon payment is marked as being from Sept 2014 (as are two others) but the UK one and another one is listed in my payment column as being from *October* 2014...that split in months at the end of a month has never happened before. Usually every payment is from one sale month...like now it's supposed to be September's. What does it mean? Scratching head.


Must be a glitch on the reports? My DE report (the late one for me) also says October, but should be for sales made in September. I think the amount is right, though the payment is still reported as 'pending'... my reports sometimes do stick on pending, but the money has always so far been paid on time.


----------



## Nadia Scrieva (Feb 19, 2012)

YAY! Check your bank accounts, my fellow Canadian friends. =) Those two payment notifications we received today were not fake like the previous ones. FINALLY! They made us sweat for it, but it's here. 

Both the UK and US payments arrived in my account tonight. Within 24 hours of being sent. If yours aren't already there, I am sure they will arrive soon! Now we can all afford to have a drink to celebrate and relax. =)


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I got an email this morning.

They told me the following:

For Australian payments i didn't have EFT setup. But the reason I don't is because there is NO option for Canadian payments. ( only AUD ($), USD ($), GBP (£), EUR (€) or JPY (¥). ) and if you pick any one of them it automatically selects that as where your bank is located, there is no Canadian option. So im forced to have check on that.  This is same for Amazon.com.br and Amazon.com.bx. Maybe other Canadians can chime in on this, is it the same for you to in kdp?

Regarding me not receiving my USA september payment that i should have got in November. Well they said they got receipt, but then checked and there was a technical error with their bank ( I wonder if they found that out after i emailed or before? ) and they have reissued the payment and said i should be getting it after December 8th. 

And for Octobers, they said i should be getting that at the end of December.

We shall see but i would like to know about that australian thing with other canadians as i do get sales in Australia.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

kalel said:


> For Australian payments i didn't have EFT setup. But the reason I don't is because there is NO option for Canadian payments. ( only AUD ($), USD ($), GBP (£), EUR (€) or JPY (¥). ) and if you pick any one of them it automatically selects that as where your bank is located, there is no Canadian option. So im forced to have check on that. This is same for Amazon.com.br and Amazon.com.bx. Maybe other Canadians can chime in on this, is it the same for you to in kdp?
> ...
> 
> We shall see but i would like to know about that australian thing with other canadians as i do get sales in Australia.


I received a cheque yesterday for Australia. It is sent once you hit $100. I don't sell a lot at AU, so this goes back a few months. The statement listed sales up to Sept 2014


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Got my money a few days ago, sorry to hear about the trouble. This is the ONE time I'm glad I don't live in Canada lol


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Confirmed. Both my .com and .uk payments are in my account this morning. I wonder if I can charge Amazon for the NSF fees I incurred this week. Nah, probably not.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

I still don't have my UK payment, which I very much need.  I am in the USA, and have gotten every other payment besides the UK one.  My banking info is up to date on all stores, I have received my other payments as well like I said so I know there isn't a problem there, and I am fuming.  On the 2nd I received an e-mail saying it was resolved and to allow five business days for payment to appear.  My bank is always super quick with deposits, and it isn't even showing as pending in my account, and it isn't showing in the Payments section on my KDP Dashboard.  I e-mailed them again on the 4th and they got back to me yesterday morning, telling me they wanted to look more into it and it would take a week to get back to me with more information.  I don't know how that's unacceptable.  There is no number to call to talk to a person and explain this all better, and without the UK payment I can't pay all of my bills, because the other stores were about 32% of my monthly income for September.


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Compared to some publishers, though, a few days late is nothing... one of my royalty statements from a small UK publisher who shall be nameless arrived almost a YEAR late, and then only after I threatened to revert rights for breach of contract! Another publisher took 5 months to sort out a fairly major error in my statements (an error that worked in their favour, needless to say). After experiencing that kind of slack practice, Amazon is like a fairy godmother.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Still no UK or US payment for me, but I have hope now that other Canadians are receiving their payments!

I'll have to followup with them about Italy since the payment listed on my dashboard also seems to have fallen into the same black hole.

And thanks for the reminder about Australia being cheque-only. I'd forgotten that. I don't think I've hit the $100 threshold up to September, but I know I did in October so I'll keep my eyes open for that payment later this month/early next month.


----------



## HarperLin (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm Canadian. Just checked this morning and my UK and US payments came through. What a shock. Thought I was going to have to wait until next week


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Got mine at last. I feel that our humble nation has bonded in some sort of broke solidarity over this. Now it's time for another polar vortex.


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm Canadian. I finally received my US & UK payments! YAY!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

SuzannaM said:


> I'll have to followup with them about Italy since the payment listed on my dashboard also seems to have fallen into the same black hole.


If anyone else is still waiting for Italy, I just received a second payment notification email from Amazon with a new payment date of December 8. (That's one less thing for me to do on Monday!)


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Got mine too. Success!


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

I still don't have my UK payment.  I'm starting to consider calling a lawyer and seeing what my options are.  This is way too big of an amount of money to let Amazon screw around with, especially since they won't give me any answers at all.


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

loganbyrne said:


> I still don't have my UK payment. I'm starting to consider calling a lawyer and seeing what my options are. This is way too big of an amount of money to let Amazon screw around with, especially since they won't give me any answers at all.


if it's your September payment I wouldn't bother with lawyers quite yet. There's obviously some big glitch or hold-up on Amazon's end, but I suspect that it'll come through soon. I totally understand the impatience, though. But you may save yourself some money by holding out a little longer.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the UK to come through as well. Not a huge amount, but enough for me to be scratching my head wondering where the heck it is.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

Indiecognito said:


> if it's your September payment I wouldn't bother with lawyers quite yet. There's obviously some big glitch or hold-up on Amazon's end, but I suspect that it'll come through soon. I totally understand the impatience, though. But you may save yourself some money by holding out a little longer.


Well, the amount is just under $3,600, so I can't and am not really wanting to just sit around and see what happens. I have bills I haven't been able to pay because of their negligence. It would be one thing if they gave me their word/proof that they looked into my account and saw the deposit has been made, but they just give me the run around any time I've asked. This past Thursday I inquired and the guy said he'd need a week to look into it. That's ridiculous. We're ten days past the day we were supposed to get paid for this store and they still can't give me or a lot of other people any explanation or update on the status besides "we'll look into it". Also, it still isn't under my Payment section on my reports. There is no UK part there. I'm just beyond fed up and according to their own terms of service, they are in violation.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Has everyone received their October royalties yet in Canada?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in Canada and got all my royalties by dec 8.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

loganbyrne said:


> Well, the amount is just under $3,600, so I can't and am not really wanting to just sit around and see what happens. I have bills I haven't been able to pay because of their negligence. It would be one thing if they gave me their word/proof that they looked into my account and saw the deposit has been made, but they just give me the run around any time I've asked. This past Thursday I inquired and the guy said he'd need a week to look into it. That's ridiculous. We're ten days past the day we were supposed to get paid for this store and they still can't give me or a lot of other people any explanation or update on the status besides "we'll look into it". Also, it still isn't under my Payment section on my reports. There is no UK part there. I'm just beyond fed up and according to their own terms of service, they are in violation.


FOLKS WATCH AMAZON LIKE A HAWK, TRACK YOUR SALES, MATCH THEM TO YOUR EXCEL SHEET, THEN MATCH TO WHAT ARRIVES IN THE BANK ( if it ever arrives lol )


----------



## Jac1106 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kalel, you will get the October payment 60 days from end of October, which is end of December.  But they usually send the money around Christmas time. If I'm not mistaken, I received my money before Dec 25th last year.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

I still don't have my UK payment.  They're working on it, at least so they say, and keep telling me my bank rejected it, even though my bank told me that's not true and they haven't rejected any payments.  Very fed up at this point.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I'm having the same problem with Google Play right now. My November royalties haven't arrived, and no explanation has been given. What's getting to me the most is this general lack of urgency these companies are showing in dealing with this. Taking ages to respond, and when they finally do they tell you they need more time to look into it. It's disgusting! Even worse now that Christmas is 2 weeks away.

There shouldn't be a hold up. Our readers paid them straight away (for Amazon, 2 months ago), yet we can't get paid on time. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I've received all my payments.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Jac1106 said:


> Kalel, you will get the October payment 60 days from end of October, which is end of December. But they usually send the money around Christmas time. If I'm not mistaken, I received my money before Dec 25th last year.


Yes thanks Jac, they got back to me by email today to say I would get it at the end of December as it had not been 60 days. They apologized about the screw up with September, I got that December 8th. At least they are getting on top of things now, and at least they reply to emails.

Word of advice to everyone, whenever you have any issue with your payments, always send your bank details via email to them, saves time.


----------



## ketosis (Apr 19, 2013)

They really aren't on top of anything.  They still haven't paid me and can never give me any answers.  It's been two weeks and I have nothing.


----------

